# Best Router Letter Template System



## ShootingStar (May 11, 2010)

I've spent hours looking for the best router letter template system. I stumbled on this site and decided to ask the guys who do it most.
I'm looking for a template system that creates nice, smooth letters instead of the boxy kind or the Comic Sans font.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Trumanthedog (May 11, 2010)

Have you looked at the one that Rockler offers?
Check out Rockler.com.


----------



## ShootingStar (May 11, 2010)

Yes. I have it. I am looking for something closer to ARIAL font.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

ShootingStar said:


> Yes. I have it. I am looking for something closer to ARIAL font.


Hi Tim:

I'm not in the sign world but I have some exposure to the font world. Some of the signmakers will print out the proposed sign from their computer in the desired font, glue it to the workpiece then remove the material freehand. I've also seen sign makers with "customized" routers setup specifically for freehand use.

Now, I think you'll find Arial too difficult to keep to the Arial (Helvetica) theme. You'll find Univers a bit easier. The Arial terminations of ascenders, descenders, crosses and points are square like Helvetica. Univers has _some_ rounded elements. 

I think you'll also be better served to do things on the computer and control your kerning from there. Trying to fit characters "by hand" is no treat.

I hope this helps.


----------



## GlennKing (May 30, 2013)

Have you looked at the SIGN PRO by Milescraft. That is what I use and it gives nice clean lettering.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i tried the milcraft and found it to be kind of flimsy and lot's of work to change letter's and numbers, it would be ok if the same sign were to be made. if you own it try polishing the rail's and make them real shinnie, i found that that help the router slide better .


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I use the milescraft. I have made my own pieces to hold the rails together in the center of the jig and put wings on the screws holding the ends together. I regulary wax the rails and bottom of the router to make it slide better. I always keep the rails joined together to make larger signs and just use spacers for smaller signs. I have made hundreds of signs for the Red Rock Ranger District of the Forest service.

You can see my set up here: http://www.routerforums.com/sign-making/17262-milescraft-sign-kit.html


----------

